# Can i format and partition Seagate Freeagent Destop USB hard disk 500 GB



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have purchased Seagate Freeagent Destop USB hard disk 500 GB
ST305004FDE1E1-RK  (MODEL NUMBER)

Can i format and create 3 or 4 partition on it , it has only one partition with approx 460 or 465 

Gb on it .

i will use on win xp  . the mac has option to format the drive but i dont use mac.

but win xp or using on windows has no option of formating or creating partition.

please reply fast so i can start using the hardisk .

there is no answer in user manual that came with harddisk or pdf file.


----------



## shift (Apr 9, 2008)

Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Computer Management > Disk Management


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the reply
i know how to format , but is that allowed for seagate freeagent harddisk.
if it is allowed they would have specify in manual , i read full manual but i see no option for it .

but in hard disk manual no one has given formating or making partition in windows and the harddisk have preinstalled software approx 250 MB 
if i make partititon or format it will be deleted.


----------



## shift (Apr 9, 2008)

google *HIREN BOOT CD*. It has lots of features on Disk Partitioning and Management. im sure u will be able to do with that


----------



## alok4best (Apr 9, 2008)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> thanks for the reply
> i know how to format , but is that allowed for seagate freeagent harddisk.
> if it is allowed they would have specify in manual , i read full manual but i see no option for it .
> 
> ...



yes u can surely format or partition ur drive...
if u want to preserve ur 250MB data...do not format..
instead use the split partition option if u use partition magic..this will do the trick..also the tool Hiren Boot Cd is a cool one as mentioned above.


----------

